# West Palm Beach, FL - Blk Momma w/Puppies!



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

She looks so sad!








Animal ID: A1452766
Breed: GERM SHEPHERD / MIX
Color: BLACK / BLACK
Sex: FEMALE UNSTERILIZED
Age: 3 years and 0 months
Size: MED
Intake Type: FIELD
Intake Date: 06/18/09
Intake Time: 5:15PM
Intake by: MSO
Animal Location: ACC BELVEDERE RD 
http://www.pbcgov.com/SNAP/sdog/A1452766.htm

Going by ID numbers, I believe these are her babies, there are 5 babies total:
























The Animal ID numbers for the babies run from A1452767 to A1452772 
Can anyone help this poor family?

West Palm Beach Animal Control
7100 Belvedere Road in West Palm Beach, FL
Phone: 419-354-9242
http://www.pbcgov.com/SNAP/index.htm


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Not a great picture of Mom, but she doesn't look like a mix. 

Those babies are too cute. I want the sleeping one and the yawning one.


----------



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

I definitely didn't see mix in the momma either. Some shelters, always say mix unless they no for sure the animal is PB. I don't agree with that as it makes it much more difficult for breed rescues.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

At least mom is now somewhere she'll have a constant food supply to feed those babies. Although, I hope they're all out of there SOON! The shelter is not place for such cute faces.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Hehe I want the one that's waving to the camera








I don't see mix either just needs TLC.


----------



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

They need out soon the poor babies. THere are so many diseases in a shelter that those little ones don't need to be exposed to!


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Maybe Heidi's Legacy will take them, they are in Florida.


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

How could you say no to those cute little faces


----------



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

Aren't these little ones just too precious!?


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump for the Mom and babies


----------



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm praying that this poor family makes it out!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

awww....the pups are adorable! poor momma she looks so sad.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

any news?


----------



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)

OMG, that pup is smiling and sticking his tongue out at you.....so cute


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Is anyone working on this family????


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Any updates?


----------



## chinsNdobermans (Dec 18, 2008)

How adorable are those babies?


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: chinsNdobermansHow adorable are those babies?



Just too adorable!!!

Is someone working on helping them ???


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

I better not take any of those pups.. I'd _never _put it down..


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

any updates


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Update?


----------



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

It doesn't sound like anyone has been able to help them so far.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

That's so sad. 

Would begging help??????

*Please*, can someone help them?????


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

hate to sound like a broken record...second to michigan, florida has been hit so hard by the current economic conditions...resources in florida for shepherds are much the same as in michigan, stretched to the max. 

bless your heart mama-girl and your babies. many wishes for help to come to you in time.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Is there anyone that could go and see this family and get some more pictures?


----------



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

bttt


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

"bttt"

what does that mean?


----------



## chinsNdobermans (Dec 18, 2008)

Back to the top, I think.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Kills me these pups are always so far away from me. Can some down in FL help?


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: chinsNdobermansBack to the top, I think.










never thought of that... makes sense.


----------



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

Sorry I was being lazy.







, bttt means back to the top or bump to the top. I wish there was something more I could do for this poor family but I"m in Michigan.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

bump, anyone?


----------



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

Can't anyone take in a family?


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

help please??????


----------



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

Those babies are SO very precious!


----------

